
Why I am not using Whatsapp (and I am still alive) - dbof
http://davidebove.com/blog/2015/11/18/why-i-am-not-using-whatsapp-and-i-am-still-alive/
======
dbof
So, I had my 10 minutes of fame on HN. Thanks to the 25 visitors I had. My
website is still very small and I am not advertising it except for HN, so it
still feels crazy to have so many visitors at once check it.

If you have any valuable tips on how to add more value to my posts, feel free
to answer here.

